# Seeking Aliens RP



## Relic000 (May 11, 2017)

I am relatively new to FA, only being around for about a couple months to a year or so, but I have found that the community is rich in RPers. I have Rp'd once before with some folk in the community but never on the forums. So I figured why not give it a try?

I am looking for Aliens (movie saga) themed Rp. This implies the nature of the RP will be mature in content and NSFW 9 times out of 10. I am mainly looking for folk interested in the canonical breeding cycle of the Xenomorph (Aliens), that being having a facehugger implant an embryo into a victim (in the chest more often than not) and then having said embryo burst out. I realize such RP and content is not for everyone and most artists I have seen here take an interesting direction sometimes with the alien breeding cycle (i.e. making it non-lethal somehow). I accept this and am willing to be flexible with the idea, but most times I'm looking for the canon way. If you are interested please feel free to message me, send a note on the home site, or get at me in the RP I guess. All are welcome and no judgments will be made toward either RPer nor pitched RP concept. I don't bite, much


----------



## Jack Belinski (May 11, 2017)

Hallo, I'm a pretty open minded guy, so just tell me how to contact you


----------



## Relic000 (May 12, 2017)

Jack Belinski said:


> Hallo, I'm a pretty open minded guy, so just tell me how to contact you


You can more often than not reach me via note on the main site


----------



## Fortebx (May 15, 2017)

dont mind rping with you ^^. Been playing alot of scifi games and recently Colonial Marines which spark my interest in the franchise.


----------



## Relic000 (May 16, 2017)

Fortebx said:


> dont mind rping with you ^^. Been playing alot of scifi games and recently Colonial Marines which spark my interest in the franchise.


Np, thank you for the interest. You can reach me on the main page or in Discord using this ID: Ricortix #4103


----------



## Malachi The Wolfo (May 23, 2017)

I'm interested in rping with you, there are many reasons I want to rp with you. I am also interested in sci-fi. So contact me when you get the chance.


----------



## Relic000 (May 24, 2017)

Furrygameremopunk said:


> I'm interested in rping with you, there are many reasons I want to rp with you. I am also interested in sci-fi. So contact me when you get the chance.


I'd love to RP with you. Just name the how, where, and when.


----------

